# Anchor



## contender* (Jun 23, 2010)

Lost my anchor the other day fishing in the river channel. I had this one;
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_45256_225006000_225000000_225006000_225-6-0
But while looking found this one;
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_45253_225006000_225000000_225006000_225-6-0
Are they both about the same as far as getting hung up on the bottom?
Are there better choices that I'm overlooking?


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't really know what kind of anchoring your doing, but if your anchoring in a river, you might want to try a Columbia river style anchor.  Back home in WA state we do a lot of anchoring in heavy currents of the Columbia River.  The anchors are designed to really dig it, but release if you get them hung up.  If you look at the picture, you will see the chain attached to the base of the anchor.  The chain runs up the shaft and is attached to the top of the shaft with a simple tie strap.  You attach your rope to the top of the chain, which is tie strapped to an eye on the top of the shaft.  However, if you get hung up, you can break the tie strap by pulling hard, and the chain will release from the shaft, and now pull from the base.  It will peel the anchor right off bottom and it won't get hung up.  All you have to do is attach another tie strap to use the anchor again.  The anchors aren't cheap, but they really work.  If you look, you can get them for pretty inexpensive.

http://www.ezmarine.com/pare3_marine_anchors.htm

http://www.promotionfishingproducts.com/Details.asp?ID=9


----------



## j_seph (Jun 24, 2010)

*Works great*


----------



## j_seph (Jun 24, 2010)

*Also on my boat*


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 24, 2010)

The above anchors are basically exactly what I was describing.  It works great.


----------



## contender* (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, instead of spending my Bass Pro bux I'm gonna drag the welder out...


----------

